# Respraying front wing. Cost



## darkchild101

Hi
I have 2 badly rusted front wings and have identified a donor car at the scrap yard with 2 wings but in different colour from my car

My question is. If I wanted them resprayed to my cars colour how much would it cost?

Second despite being different colour the wings are rust free and in good condition. To lower costs is there anything I can do prior to presenting to spray painter eg should I remove old paint or he can simply respaint over existing paint

Thanks


----------



## theshoe202

Have a look at my post on 2 wings I did, you will see some of the options and issues you may encounter .

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378561

It all boils down to cost and how perfect you want the job . What car are they from and what colour are they ?


----------



## darkchild101

theshoe202 said:


> Have a look at my post on 2 wings I did, you will see some of the options and issues you may encounter .
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378561
> 
> It all boils down to cost and how perfect you want the job . What car are they from and what colour are they ?


Thanks mate but some of the posts arent showing


----------



## theshoe202

Basically I put 2new wings on a mk5 golf. 

Had to decide on either blending the paint into the doors or having a slight color difference. I opted just to paint the wings and do them off the car. The color was about 90% and the car sold on the first day with no issues. The buyer commented on how clean the car was and was surprised not to see any standard vw rust. (I didn't mention I'd put new wings on)

In terms of prep, I would leave it to your painter. Reason being they will use products they are familiar with and will prep it to the right standard . If they run into any problems with sinkage/ reaction then they will have to sort it out.
If that happens and you have done the prep then it's a difficult conversation to have .

Cheapest way for you would be to have them painted off the car and fit them yourself , just be aware of potential color match issues as mentioned earlier.


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkchild101

theshoe202 said:


> Basically I put 2new wings on a mk5 golf.
> 
> Had to decide on either blending the paint into the doors or having a slight color difference. I opted just to paint the wings and do them off the car. The color was about 90% and the car sold on the first day with no issues. The buyer commented on how clean the car was and was surprised not to see any standard vw rust. (I didn't mention I'd put new wings on)
> 
> In terms of prep, I would leave it to your painter. Reason being they will use products they are familiar with and will prep it to the right standard . If they run into any problems with sinkage/ reaction then they will have to sort it out.
> If that happens and you have done the prep then it's a difficult conversation to have .
> 
> Cheapest way for you would be to have them painted off the car and fit them yourself , just be aware of potential color match issues as mentioned earlier.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate

How much would it cost for a painter to do. Its exactly like this car but with rust on wings


----------



## squiggs

The price will really depend on what finish you want and who you use.
Back Street Bash em out Bob in his lock up might charge only £80 for each wing - but it might not be a very close match, might have dust nibs in it, maybe the odd run and the longevity of the job could be questionable.
Right-on-Repairs in their operating theatre style bodyshop could charge £500 per wing - but it would be as flawless as can humanly be achieved and will last the cars lifetime.
At the end of the day you need to see a few shops work, decide on how much you're willing pay - which will in turn determine who you use.


----------



## BaileyA3

I had quotes for a wing on my old audi a3 and they were all between £140 and £200 and that was me taking the wing to them off the car and obviously no matching and blending.


----------



## theshoe202

squiggs said:


> The price will really depend on what finish you want and who you use.
> Back Street Bash em out Bob in his lock up might charge only £80 for each wing - but it might not be a very close match, might have dust nibs in it, maybe the odd run and the longevity of the job could be questionable.
> Right-on-Repairs in their operating theatre style bodyshop could charge £500 per wing - but it would be as flawless as can humanly be achieved and will last the cars lifetime.
> At the end of the day you need to see a few shops work, decide on how much you're willing pay - which will in turn determine who you use.


Totally agree with this, i would want about £160 for 2 wings. Job would be vnice with a good finish . A few dust nibs polished out and couple of very minor imperfections . Colour matched to code only.

I'd be more than Happy to have this kind of job on a few grand car , would I want this level of finish on my new civic, definitely not . Not that it wouldn't look ok, I'd just want the Job perfect .

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkchild101

Jesus christ, there i was thinking £100 for both wings tops :lol:

So doing myself is out of the option then. Basically i have seen similar Merc at breakers but its in silver and the wings are 100% rust free. I thought its simple case of spraying over the silver


----------



## theshoe202

The materials are so expensive. It's only when you start painting you realise what's involved. 

So your wings for example would 100% need some amount of repair . Even if it's just for a blemish/ scratch or chip. I've never painted a singe panel new or used that didn't need some work . You may not see them but a painter will.

An idea of what's needed to do them is below.

Filler
Filler Hardener
Guide coat / powder or paint 
2k filler primer
2k filler primer hardener
2k thinners
3 gun filter papers
Gunwash
Panel wipe
240 paper
320 paper 
400 paper 
800 paper 
1500 paper
2000 paper 
3000 paper
Flatting compound 
Polishing compound 
Base coat 
Base coat stabiliser
2k clear
2k clear hardener 
Finishing Wax/polish 

More than just a quick lash of paint. 😂 


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## squiggs

It's not just the materials ..... it's also the time.
The better you want the job then the more care and attention to detail the job will need.
Care and attention takes time - time costs money.


Another way of thinking about it ...... 

A nice painting - using colourfast pigments on decent canvas, which is correctly stretched and primed - may take an artist weeks to produce and will have the capability of being admired in its original state for years to come.

Using poster paints on any old bit of paper my 3 year old nephew can produce a painting in 5 mins. But the paper will buckle and in a matter of weeks the paint will fade and the paper will start browning.

Both can be classed as 'art' - but ony one is likely to have good money paid to own it.


----------



## JCoxy

Ideally you need to know a painter in the trade who can do it private. you'll get as good finish but much cheaper to do, where in UK are you?


----------



## darkchild101

JCoxy said:


> Ideally you need to know a painter in the trade who can do it private. you'll get as good finish but much cheaper to do, where in UK are you?


I am just outside Edinburgh, Scotland sir

What is the best filler for flattening/levelling after grinding off rust. Prefferably one that is easy to work with for a diyer and affordable


----------



## squiggs

If you've got access to a grinder have a go at the rust ...... but remember that there's every chance that the rust might also be coming through from the rear of the panel - so have a go there too.
If when you've ground out all the rust .... and if there was enough thickness of good metal so that you didn't up seeing daylight through holes (holes can't be filled - they need need welding!) .... then you can be advised on filler :thumb:


----------



## darkchild101

squiggs said:


> If you've got access to a grinder have a go at the rust ...... but remember that there's every chance that the rust might also be coming through from the rear of the panel - so have a go there too.
> If when you've ground out all the rust .... and if there was enough thickness of good metal so that you didn't up seeing daylight through holes (holes can't be filled - they need need welding!) .... then you can be advised on filler :thumb:


I did one small area and it hasnt gone through. Its just on surface








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pdrpaul

*hi*

hi mate, you really have to be ruthless with it when grinding rust out im fairly sure when you start attacking that wing properly you will be left with plenty holes and as said only way to guarantee rust will stay away is weld new metal in,,, time you do that and get even a back street bodyshop to paint and blend it in, it will be expensive.. get your colour code and look on ebay for replacement in same colour. I had to get a new silver wing on my astra after previous owner messed it up. colour is 99% perfect. would never know it was different wing unless you knew what to look for.


----------



## squiggs

What he said .......

You've got to get rid of every last tiny bit of rust out ...... and that wing hasn't got a bit of surface rust - it's rotten!
By the time you get rid of every last pin prick of rust you'll have lost the bottom 2 inches of the panel/arch


----------



## darkchild101

Thanks lads. So new wing it is

What is it with German cars of that period (late 1990s)? Mercs of that period notorious for rust, have noticed same on BMWs and VWs


----------



## Tintin

It was during this period that companies made the move to waterbased paints I believe. I think MB were also building cars in South Africa and there were quality control issues. The failure of paint around wheel arches is a well known fault on MB's of that period I understand. 

A new wing or a used wing in the same colour would be the best solution. If you wanted to have a go yourself, I would remove the bumper if you can. Remove as much rust as possible with a grinder or ideally something smaller like a Black and Decker power file (£40) or a Dremmel. If there is pitted rust you can remove it with Bilt Hamber Deox gel, though cutting out is better. Then you need a good primer like Electrox, then top coat. Metallics are hard to match from an aerosol though.

You need to weigh the cost of having it done professionally against the value of the car.


----------



## JCoxy

I've heard that Mercedes used recycled steel or not as good quality as it should be. As above just get new wings, not worth attempting to repair those ones


----------



## darkchild101

Related to that for my other car a chrysler grand voyagrr which needs bumper replaced, if I get a second hand bumper in a different colour, does that need much work too


----------

